

Ask HN: How do you store your photos in the cloud? - asselinpaul


======
soboleiv
This one may be of interest to you:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7060933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7060933)

~~~
asselinpaul
Thanks

------
ctb_mg
I have a mirrored copy of all RAW files on a local file server, separate disk.
A daily cron takes care of the mirroring using rdiff-backup.

Every time I do a shoot, when I bring the RAW files into workflow I also
export them as fullsize jpgs. Those are what's sent/stored in the cloud
(rsync.net).

I do this in the interest of saving space/money/time -- I am not a
professional and I only have 768 kb/s upload (if that).

The mirrored raw files cover idiot mistakes/disk crash, the jpegs in the cloud
covers the more catastrophic fires, theft, flood, etc.

------
photoGrant
Unfortunately I don't. There's the typical areas I put them -- Facebook,
Twitter, etc.

In terms of archiving there is no professional solution. Hear me dev's? No
quality professional solution. I'd gladly smash $100/mo in your pocket for
one.

~~~
asselinpaul
I think Paul Stamatiou is working on something.

[http://paulstamatiou.com/storage-for-
photographers/](http://paulstamatiou.com/storage-for-photographers/)

